# Hello from Finland



## JanneM (Oct 1, 2012)

How rude of my self. I havn'e eaven introduced my self.

I'm Janne Maunonen 33years old family man from Jyväskylä, Finland.
I'm 2.dan black belt in taekwondo but I havn'e trained in taekwondo for couple of years.
At the moment I'm mainly Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu practissioner (purple belt) and instrucror. I also teach MMA and Scandinavian Defendo.

I'm coming to San Diego this month for ADCC North American Championships as a referee I also hold a Scandinavian Defendo seminar in SAn DIego the same weekend. If any of you guys are coming to ADCC championships or to my seminar. Please come by to say hello. 

Link to the ADCC competition
http://www.adccna.com/

Link to my seminar info
http://www.defendojkl.com/san-diego-seminar/


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 1, 2012)

Welcome aboard, Janne.  Always a pleasure to see a fellow European enter the fold :waves:.


----------



## Carol (Oct 1, 2012)

Welcome aboard Janne!  

Shame I'm far on the diagonal from San Diego, I'd love to see some Scandinavian Defendo.  Hope you share a bit about your art and your school 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sfs982000 (Oct 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Instructor (Oct 1, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Steve (Oct 1, 2012)

Welcome.  Sounds like you've got a lot of experience.


----------



## seasoned (Oct 1, 2012)

Welcome aboard.............


----------



## JanneM (Oct 1, 2012)

Carol said:


> Welcome aboard Janne!
> 
> Shame I'm far on the diagonal from San Diego, I'd love to see some Scandinavian Defendo.  Hope you share a bit about your art and your school
> 
> ...



I'll tell everything if anyone asks. 

We might be able to organise another seminar in Ohio next spring. I let you guys know i it happens


----------



## arnisador (Oct 1, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## TimoS (Oct 2, 2012)

The Flying Maunonen as Janne is affectionately called by those of us who know him is also a comic hero  On our Finnish martial arts forum, he's been a regular character in a comic that describes some of our regular writers way too accurately 


---
"Look. Listen. Sweat." - Morio Higaonna

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Takai (Oct 2, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Oct 5, 2012)

Welcome to MT!  Looking forward to your future input.


----------



## JanneM (Nov 12, 2012)

You guys can read my Defendo related blog from www.defendojkl.com


----------



## Yondanchris (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome to Martial Talk! I hope your trip to California will be enjoyable, looking forward to your interactions on the board! 

Chris


----------

